# back button ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

when i want to go back with the (what is this called ?), i used to be able to use the back button to scroll back. now, i have to hit the BB for every font = pita. how to i change this ? thanx


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe everyone else will understand but I have no idea what you're talking about at this point.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the thing i have circled, it is after each font typed, what is that called ?

when it is at the end of whatever is being typed, if i hit the back button, it will go back 1 font. it used to be that when i held down the back button, it would scroll back until i let off the back button. 

is that better ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am on a PC


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

"text cursor" and it blinks


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx, thats it. i was having a brain cramp when i was posting.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> thanx, thats it. i was having a brain cramp when i was posting.



I just move the pointer to where I want the cursor, and click the right mouse button, and the cursor jumps to there.

ED

Talking about BRAIN CRAMPS, it should be click the LEFT button above, I was idling along in neutral then.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I just move the pointer to where I want the cursor, and click the right mouse button, and the cursor jumps to there.
> 
> ED
> 
> Talking about BRAIN CRAMPS, it should be click the LEFT button above, I was idling along in neutral then.


that is knid of a pita. btw, does your cursor scroll back ?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> that is knid of a pita. btw, does your cursor scroll back ?


 Using the backspace button, it will erase everything that it goes over, if that is what you ask. 

I see no other BACK button, maybe it has a different label.

The tab button moves it, but only to a set tab point. 

Maybe we are using different types of software. 

I have a HP with win 10+ on it.


ED


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

It would be less confusing to the rest of us (and we’d be able to help you) if we get terms consistent.

Anything that you press on the keyboard is a “key”, on the screen is a “button”.
The letters/numbers on the screen are “characters”.
The flashing vertical line on the screen where the next character will appear is the “cursor”.

My interpretation of the problem that you’re trying to solve is that you used to be able to hold down the “backspace” key and it would erase characters until you released it, but now it erases just one character, so that you have to press the key repeatedly. Is that it?

If it is, try this.

Chris


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris, you are correct, idk much of the terminology. to the point that the "arrow" was the backspace key, mine has an arrow pointing to the left. 

but, to further my brain cramp'age, it isn't the backspace key i am asking about (palm face) . 
it is the "left" arrow of the 4 up/down/left/right keys . this key moves the cursor back through already type characters. i hold it down and only does one character, it used to scroll back until i let up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. i have W10 and use Edge.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

OK. The backspace key and the left arrow key (which are separate on my keyboard) behave the same way with respect to the "Use Filter Keys" feature that I linked to above. That is, when it is turned "off" holding down either key backs up the cursor until I let go (the backspace key deleting as it goes, the arrow key just moving the cursor) and when it is turned "on" holding down either key backs up the cursor just one character. Use the link that I gave above to see if "Use Filter Keys" has inadvertently been turned on. That can happen by holding down the right "Shift" key for eight seconds.

Chris


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Chris, that was it, Thanx  . but now, it is moving pretty slow, it used to move much faster. i can't find an adjustment for this.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

You're welcome. See the graphic below for how to adjust the "repeat rate".


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank You  . tonight i will buy you a beer, and then i will drink it , for you 

now, i wonder = why didn't they put all of these related controls in the same place ? i don't get it, other they are trying to confuse guys like me.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> Thank You  . tonight i will buy you a beer, and then i will drink it , for you
> 
> now, i wonder = why didn't they put all of these related controls in the same place ? i don't get it, other they are trying to confuse guys like me.



I was told decades ago that the controls were made USER FRIENDLY, by a consensus committee. 

The original system was designed by I B M long ago, to be able to be used by many different people that were familiar with several different types of communication equipment.

Meaning that there are redundant actions that all do the same thing.

Thank you for clarifying that you were trying to use the left arrow key.

As another confusing thing to think about, if you look at the number pad on the right you will see that the 4 also has an arrow, it is also just like the left arrow function.

ED


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

To simplify the complexity of Windows computers, maybe 'God mode' can help.

On your desktop: Right click mouse. Select New. Then Folder.
(You should have an empty folder on desktop now named New folder.)

God Mode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}

Copy & paste above line into folder.
God mode is in every Windows system but is hidden. Likely this registry grab is what Control Panel is built on. 

For example, after opening, navigate to Ease of Access Center, then Change how your keyboard works, then further down in that, Keyboard Settings.

God Mode was an effort to put most Windows functions in one easy directory. MS has never seen the benefit.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

diyorpay said:


> To simplify the complexity of Windows computers, maybe 'God mode' can help.
> 
> On your desktop: Right click mouse. Select New. Then Folder.
> (You should have an empty folder on desktop now named New folder.)
> ...


this or this ?
{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}
ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Entire string including name and brackets cut and paste: God Mode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

diyorpay said:


> Copy & paste above line into folder.


paste is not highlighted in my new empty folder.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> paste is not highlighted in my new empty folder.


is there a cursor?

Then type the address, or you have copied it incorrectly.

ED


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Very basic copy and paste mouse and keyboard commands for you. Will work on most text you see anywhere.

God Mode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}

We want to copy and paste this into new folder on desktop.

Hold down left mouse button right after bracket on the right side. Move mouse (still holding down button) right to left so whole string is highlighted in blue. Release mouse button. String should still be in blue. Press and hold down Ctrl key and then click letter C. You have now copied that string text into memory. Now go to new folder icon on desktop. Right click on icon and popup with commands appears. Select Rename. Next click right mouse button directly on blue highlighted text. When menu pops up again select Paste.That should complete Paste command.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

???


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

That's the directory. Double click on any to see what features can be modified.

For example, after opening, navigate to Ease of Access Center, then see Change how your keyboard works, then further down in that, Keyboard Settings.

Many windows features are now able to be pulled up from one place.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanx. i did try it, i have a keyboard double font issue, so i went from .5 to .7 and i will see how that works. so far, so good. 

but, what is with the W7 stuff on there ?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Not sure what you refer to.
Maybe your rig originally started with Windows 7 but was upgraded (even by trickery) to Windows 10.
If it was, even though you're on Win10 now, your license is for Win7 and honored up to Win10.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i don't think it was, but idk. i buy refurbs and it has the W10 sticker on the side.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i just looked better, it does say W7 on it. is that an issue ?


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Check out the screenshot from near the end of this link. You'll can find references to older versions with a bit of digging in any Windows version.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I have no such category ie it doesn't apply to me.
To me, it is either a full backup image of a Win7 instance on your computer.
Or a full backup in the cloud.
Or a record that there had been such an image or backup files previously but they are not relevant now.
But it's possible your rig was originally Win7. Or owner just stored old Win7 stuff.
When upgrading to Win10 from an older version, MS built an image of the old system and kept it for a period that varied.
If you did nothing and kept Win10 (not revert back to a previous system), old version was supposed to disappear.
Could decal on your rig not be real? Look up your make & model and see what Windows version was standard then.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i looked for the decal, but i can't find it. so, either i am mistaken or i can't find it = box is in a somewhat enclosed area and i would have to do a lot of work to inspect it better. i know there is a way to find the version that i have, but i don't remember how. if i knew .10% of what you guys do about computers, i would be much better off. 
but luckily this box doesn't give me much problems, unlike my earlier days.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

The Windows 7 "Backup and Restore" feature is built into Windows 10. That's why you're seeing it in the menu.

Chris


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> i looked for the decal, but i can't find it. so, either i am mistaken or i can't find it = box is in a somewhat enclosed area and i would have to do a lot of work to inspect it better. i know there is a way to find the version that i have, but i don't remember how. if i knew .10% of what you guys do about computers, i would be much better off.
> but luckily this box doesn't give me much problems, unlike my earlier days.



Type winver in the line at the bottom with the magnifying glass in it.

That brings up a page with the program you speak of, click open, and WALLA, it tells you.

ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx Ed


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it was a terrible Mistake introducing @Fix'n it to the God mode. 
Now he can really screw things up. M$ did a good Job hiding it, and for a good reason.
🤪


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Deja-vue said:


> I think it was a terrible Mistake introducing @Fix'n it to the God mode.
> Now he can really screw things up. M$ did a good Job hiding it, and for a good reason.
> 🤪


lol, i don't need GOD to screw things up ! but really, if i don't "know" what it does, i don't touch it.


----------



## Shrewboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Another tip for this - hold down the left side CTRL key and press the Left Arrow or Backspace key and it will move 1 word at a time instead of 1 letter, makes going backwards much quicker and easier


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, let me try it right now. gosh darn, it works = thanx


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

In its recent article about God Mode, Tom's Guide includes some easy ways to appear (possibly) more user friendly and even includes the simple way to delete the icon.
Since God Mode is built in, it's not really being deleted. It's just being less visible.









How to enable God Mode in Windows 11 or 10


Here's how to enable God Mode in Windows 11 or Windows 10 in a few simple steps




www.tomsguide.com


----------

